# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Deelnemers gezocht: Online enquete naar Chronische ziekte & werk

## Martine_de-Niet

Beste meneer / mevrouw,

Voor mijn bachelorscriptie aan de Universiteit Leiden werk ik samen met een aantal medestudenten aan een project waarbij we onderzoek doen naar de arbeidsomstandigheden van chronisch zieke werknemers.

Hiervoor ben ik op zoek naar werknemers met een chronische ziekte die willen deelnemen aan een online vragenlijst. Het invullen van de vragenlijst duurt ongeveer een kwartier.

U kunt het onderzoek hier vinden:
https//uleidenss.eu.qualtrics.com/SE/?SID=SV_0VwehJcbL8YGtAF

Alvast heel hartelijk bedankt voor uw reactie!
(Onder de deelnemers worden overigens 10 VVV bonnen verloot)

Met hartelijke groet,

Martine de Niet
Psychologiestudent Universiteit

----------


## branden68

Ik heb een chronische ziekte en 100% arbeidsongeschikt verklaard, daardoor. Begin dit jaar ben ik voor mezelf begonnen vanuit huis. Mag ik dan ook de vragenlijst invullen?

In afwachting van uw reactie.

Met vriendelijke groet,
Klaziena Waerts

----------


## Martine_de-Niet

Beste Klaziena,

Hartelijk bedankt voor uw bericht en voor uw interesse in de vragenlijst. Helaas vallen werknemers die arbeidsongeschikt zijn verklaard buiten de doelgroep van ons onderzoek. De reden hiervoor is dat er binnen het onderzoek veel onderdelen zijn die gaan over de afgelopen twee werkweken. Als iemand deze twee weken niet aanwezig is geweest, is het daarom niet goed mogelijk om de vragenlijst volledig in te vullen. Ik vind het zelf erg jammer dat mensen die arbeidsongeschikt zijn verklaard de vragenlijst niet kunnen invullen. We realiseren ons ook dat we hierdoor veel reacties mislopen en hebben daarom ook lang getwijfeld over dit punt, maar we moesten deze keuze helaas maken. Ik hoop dat u begrip heeft voor onze keuze en wil u in elk geval heel hartelijk bedanken voor uw interesse in de vragenlijst!

Met hartelijke groet,

Martine de Niet
Psychologiestudent Universiteit Leiden

----------


## branden68

Geen probleem!

Veel succes gewenst met de vragenlijst.

Met vriendelijke groet,
Klaziena Waerts

----------


## Martine_de-Niet

Beste Klaziena,

Hartelijk bedankt voor uw snelle reactie, fijn dat u er begrip voor heeft.

Nog een prettige avond!

Met hartelijke groet,

Martine de Niet
Psychologiestudent Universiteit Leiden

----------

